# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  Mungesa e vetëbesimit

## Ermelita

Çfarë duhet ndermarre kur urrejme veten tone dhe e krahasojme me te parin-en qe takojme ?
  si te largohemi nga kjo gjendje aspak e lakmueshme dhe si te arrijme ta bidim veten se secili i ka kualitetet e tij-saj ??
Si ta bindim veten se ia vlejme,se jemi te krijuar secili ne menyre te unifikuar per t'i dhene dicka kesaj bote??

----------


## D&G Feminine

> Çfarë duhet ndermarre kur urrejme veten tone dhe e krahasojme me te parin-en qe takojme ?
>   si te largohemi nga kjo gjendje aspak e lakmueshme dhe si te arrijme ta bidim veten se secili i ka kualitetet e tij-saj ??
> Si ta bindim veten se ia vlejme,se jemi te krijuar secili ne menyre te unifikuar per t'i dhene dicka kesaj bote??


Ok ylleza e fourmit  :buzeqeshje:  Keto keshilla kisha une:

1. Shoqerohu me njerez optimiste, qe ta duan te miren
2. Lexo, mundesisht autore franceze ose latino-amerikane (realizem kritik dhe realizem magjik, si rryma)
3. Bej pune vullnetare, ne azil pleqsh ose ne spital. Te ndihmosh te tjeret ne hall ben te ndihesh me mire per vete.
4. Bej aktivitet fizik, vrap ne natyre.
5. Ushqehu mire, sa me shume fruta, perime e mish, sa me pak brumera, kafe e cigare (nese i pi).

me nje fjale jeto nje jete aktive  :Lulja3:   :xhemla:

----------


## Ermelita

Flmnd shyume D^G Feminine, edhepse kete tema nuk e kam hap[ur per vete por ne pergjithesi pasi i lexova pergjigjet shume me vend qe kane dhene forumistet e pasionuar pas psikologjise ne kete forum lidhur me temat tjera.

Tani kam nje pyetje :  A mendoni se nje person i dyte,ne kete rast i-e dashura mund t endikoje ne ngritjen e vetebesimit??
Mendimi ime shte se po, duke marre parasysh se shume here nje lidhje me bazament te shendoshe na jep sigurine qe na duhet per te çare perpara ne jete.

----------


## Baptist

> Flmnd shyume D^G Feminine, edhepse kete tema nuk e kam hap[ur per vete por ne pergjithesi pasi i lexova pergjigjet shume me vend qe kane dhene forumistet e pasionuar pas psikologjise ne kete forum lidhur me temat tjera.
> 
> Tani kam nje pyetje :  A mendoni se nje person i dyte,ne kete rast i-e dashura mund t endikoje ne ngritjen e vetebesimit??
> Mendimi ime shte se po, duke marre parasysh se shume here nje lidhje me bazament te shendoshe na jep sigurine qe na duhet per te çare perpara ne jete.


Jo mendoj se kjo do te ishte shume kontraproduktive. Po hyre ne lidhje me dikend pa u sheruar nga ai kompleks, parner-i/ja do ta verej dhe do ta keqperdore (varesisht nga karakteri, sa eshte i kompleksuar ai per vete) ne mase te madhe dhe do te kete mundesi te ta keqesoje gjendjen edhe me shume jo ty po atij per te cilin po pyet. Ne keso situate marredhenia e tyre do te jete si zoteria me skllavin, sepse gjithmone do te behet ashtu si do partneri dhe ne uljen graduale te vetbesimit deri ne nje mase te padurueshme per te.

Kjy problem nuk ka sherim ne rast se te personi ne fjale gjene mbeshtetje objektive. psh sheh veten ne pasqyre dhe urrene ate qe sheh, nuk ka talent per gjerat qe shumica e te tjereve kan etj.

...
etj

----------


## Clauss

mund te besh te gjitha keto ose mund te pish ndonje Jack Daniels kur e ndjen qe ke mungese vetbesimi. ose ndonje pije alkolike te embel kur ndjen qe ke mungese vetbesimi plus mungese sheqeri

----------


## D&G Feminine

lol, Klaus thone qe alkoli thekson ato veti qe ke kur je esell, nuk eshte keshille e mire ajo e jotja.

(nje ne dy poste e paske me Jack Daniels ti alcolicos  :ngerdheshje: )

Ermelita, edhe une jam cik me Baptistin kur vjen puna te mbeshtetja nga e dashura. Ka me shume mundesi te beje keq sesa te beje mire. Nuk diskutohet qe cdo mashkull do mbeshtetje nga partnerja e vet, po e mira eshte t'ia japesh me pikatore  :ngerdheshje:  Ne doza te medha behesh si mami pastaj  :buzeqeshje:  

E mendova qe s'ishte per ty po ishte me kollaj me i dhene keshillat ne veten e dyte. Besoj se ne rastin qe thua ti do bente cudira nese personi ne fjale bente pune vullnetare, sic thashe azil, spital, shpi femije. Duke pare njerez me vulnerabel se ai mbase i rritet ajo e shkrete self esteem .

----------


## Clauss

ermelita keto punet vullnetare qe shkruajne me siper jane shume gay. e vetmja qe do arrish eshte probably te takoje ndonje vullnetare tjeter me mungese vetbesimi (ose sheqeri) dhe ti bejne njeri tjetrit vullnetarisht ndonje rritje. vetbesimi.
ti DG cfare pi psh?

----------


## D&G Feminine

klaus ke inat se s'te shkoi mendja per keshille si e imja  :ngerdheshje: 
une pi margarita

----------


## Bardhi

Mungesa e vetebesimit vije nga frika. Dmth. atehere kur njeriu frigohet nga diqka , lidhur me nje pune apo dukuri se ndoshta nuk do tij shkoje mire atehere ne mungese te forces, per tij dal problemit ne ball aje ( edhepse kjo eshte shtyrje e pa nevojshme dhe e demshe per tij ikur pergjegjesise) aje e leshon veten dhe kalon ne nje gjendje te hubjes se besimit.
Kete gjendje te friges apo te hubjes se besimit, njeriu nuk duhet ta perqafoj dhe ta doje ne anje menyre.
Ja nje shebull se pse?
Nje njeri kishte menduar se mund tij ike vdekjes, dhe kishte menduar qe te hyje ne nje ogjak te nje shtepije, me mendimin se aty nuk mund ta gjeje vdekja.
Mirepo kur i edhi koha edhe aty e gjeti. 
Atehere njeriu tha: eh po keq paskem bere, lere qe po vdes por shkova edhe me faqe te zeze, sepse ishte i zhyer nga zhigu e ogjakut.
==================================================  ==================================================  =========
KOMBI KA NEVOJE PER NJE FAMILJE TE SHENDOSHE.

----------


## Clauss

margarita? Jack, lemon dhe kripe voila! dhe ti tona qenke.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## FierAkja143

Ore qysh e pini ate margarita me 5 kg kripe ju?
bobobo vajta te pija nje here u helmova! Me mire nje soft drink aty se eshte dhe me e lire  :ngerdheshje: 

Nejse yllo ti qe hape temen ska pse mos te kesh besim tek vetja.  Dhe ska pse ta krahasosh veten me njerez te tjere qe njef sepse ti je unike dhe nuk ka as nje tjeter ne bote si ty.  

Mundohu te jetosh me filozofin qe "nqs dicka nuk eshte PERFEKTE nuk eshte e sakt!" mundohu te japesh maksimumin ne cdo gje qe ben dhe te jesh mire me shendet.  Mire me shendet flas per gjerat qe mundemi te kontrollojm (cfar ha, sa peshon etj).

Rrethohu nga njerez positiv pa vese te keqia nga te cilit meson dicka.


Gjith te mirat

----------


## mario_kingu

> Ore qysh e pini ate margarita me 5 kg kripe ju?
> bobobo vajta te pija nje here u helmova! Me mire nje soft drink aty se eshte dhe me e lire 
> 
> Nejse yllo ti qe hape temen ska pse mos te kesh besim tek vetja.  Dhe ska pse ta krahasosh veten me njerez te tjere qe njef sepse ti je unike dhe nuk ka as nje tjeter ne bote si ty.  
> 
> Mundohu te jetosh me filozofin qe "nqs dicka nuk eshte PERFEKTE nuk eshte e sakt!" mundohu te japesh maksimumin ne cdo gje qe ben dhe te jesh mire me shendet.  Mire me shendet flas per gjerat qe mundemi te kontrollojm (cfar ha, sa peshon etj).
> 
> Rrethohu nga njerez positiv pa vese te keqia nga te cilit meson dicka.
> 
> Gjith te mirat


fierake margariten e pi kush e pi  :P
po ku di macja te  pi alkol  just joking 


sa per ty shoku Mungesa e vetebesimit vije nga frika edhe nga problemet qe mund te kesh edhe nuk i ke zgjillur dot

----------


## dance girl

hej kalamaj sa per dijeni ka dhe pafund libra te posacem per kete pune qe jane teper te hollesishem sepse nqs do te arrish dicka duhen kapur gjerat nga e para dhe jo me idera "andej ketej" merr mendime nga kompetentet.Nje liber fantastik per kete pune ,dhe me nje gjuhe mjaft te thjeshte i bere kastile per autodidakte eshte ai i autores MARY SORENSEN "*Breaking the Chain of Low Self**-Esteem*" i cili ekziston ne anglisht dhe ne gjuhe te tjera por nuk e di nese ekziston ne shqip.Nqs e di ndokush le ta thote.

----------


## Michaela

> Çfarë duhet ndermarre kur urrejme veten tone dhe e krahasojme me te parin-en qe takojme ?
>   si te largohemi nga kjo gjendje aspak e lakmueshme dhe si te arrijme ta bidim veten se secili i ka kualitetet e tij-saj ??
> Si ta bindim veten se ia vlejme,se jemi te krijuar secili ne menyre te unifikuar per t'i dhene dicka kesaj bote??


skam pse te beje asgje pasi nuk e krahesoj veten me asnje une jam une keshtu me beri zoti kame tipin tim kam gjithcka timen edhe se ka njeri keshtu qe skam pse te krahesoj me te  tjeret.Jam e kenaqur me ate qe jam.
Nese urren veten ke marr fund si njeri.

----------


## DI_ANA

> Çfarë duhet ndermarre kur urrejme veten tone dhe e krahasojme me te parin-en qe takojme ?
>   si te largohemi nga kjo gjendje aspak e lakmueshme dhe si te arrijme ta bidim veten se secili i ka kualitetet e tij-saj ??
> Si ta bindim veten se ia vlejme,se jemi te krijuar secili ne menyre te unifikuar per t'i dhene dicka kesaj bote??



Mendoj qe e keqja eshte vetem te urrejtja e vetes dhe mungesa e besimit,por jo te krahasimi me dike tjeter!!
Kur arrijme te urrejme veteveten ,do te thote qe dicka eshte thyer ne ekuilibrin tone te jetes,dicka per te cilen idealizonim dhe enderronim me ore te tera.
Ne kete bote lindim dhe mesojme cdo dite prej saj,ne kete bote gezojme dhe qajme,lindim dhe vdesim,dashurojme dhe na dashurojne....kjo jete eshte nje lufte e veshtire dhe e pashmnagshme per secilin nga ne dhe pikerisht fitimi ndaj saj tregon forcen dhe veten tone!
Perfeksioni nuk ekziston te asnjeri nga ne dhe per kete fakt nuk duhet ta kerkojme as te tjetri.
Ne raste vuajtje dhe zhgenjimi mund te them qe ne nenvleftesojme veten dhe i japim rendesi dikujt tjeter,po nuk mund te them qe e urrejme ate person qe jemi!
Jemi ne dhe jemi dikushi ne kete bote,jemi ai person qe le nje gjurme ekzistence ashtu si gjithe njerezimi,jemi ne njerez te thjeshte,te vuajtur,te thyer,te forte,te lumtur,jemi ne qe kemi vese dhe cilesi te mira apo te keqija qofshin dhe jemi ata qe duhet te vleresojme gjithmone ate qe jemi ne te vertete,sepse asnje nuk mund te na japi ate besim te humbur te vetja,po nuk e dhame dhe luftuam vete!
Dua te te them qe nuk ka asgje te keqe te identifikohesh me dike tjeter,po ama mos e nenvlefteso veten dhe ec perpara,pengesa ka sa te duash po ama ka edhe fushe me lule,nje fushe pak e larget po jo e pamundur per tu gjetur!

----------


## Dorontina

> Ok ylleza e fourmit  Keto keshilla kisha une:
> 
> *1. Shoqerohu me njerez optimiste*, qe ta duan te miren
> *2. Lexo, mundesisht autore franceze* ose latino-amerikane (realizem kritik dhe realizem magjik, si rryma)
> *3. Bej pune vullnetare*, ne azil pleqsh ose ne spital. Te ndihmosh te tjeret ne hall ben te ndihesh me mire per vete.
> *4. Bej aktivitet fizik,* vrap ne natyre.
> *5. Ushqehu mire, sa me shume fruta, perime e mish,* sa me pak brumera, kafe e cigare (nese i pi).
> 
> me nje fjale jeto nje jete aktive


Me sa lexova tjeret  kjo asht menyra me e mira per te pasur vetbesin dhe kisha shtu edhe dy gjera :
*veshja e adaptuar per te gjitha keto te permendurat se ndihesh me e lir me komode dhe te mundeson ta dush veten me shum.
dhe 
Dashuria te ep krah besim forc dhe te liron nga ajo frika ankthi dhe stresi...*
keto jan per vetbesimin e qdo njeriu , pijet jan gjera qe te mundesojn te behesh e mvarun nga pijet cilat do merren.dhe jan te demshme per trurin, truri don shum oksigjen oksigjeni gjendet ne natyrê ...
*Vitamina C ep energji edhe kur ske ...*

----------


## niktironci

I lexova me kujdes te gjitha , postimet dhe do te mundohem te te ndihmoj me nje keshille te vogel.
E para ti nuk ke arsye te urresh veten tende? Perse do te urresh C`fare ke ti ndryshe nga te tjeret?
Perse te tjeret qenkan me te mire se ty?C`kane ata me shume se ty?
Mendoj keto jane shenja depresioni qe ne disa raste, disa persona e kane me te
shprehur dhe ka mjekime te vecanta.
Qe te dalesh nga kjo gjendje ,duhet te jesh me se sigurte ne vetvete.
Si?
Bej gera qe te pelqejne , si piktura ,shoqerohu me persona qe te vleresojne dhe te respektojne, dhe mund tja perseritesh vetes qe je kjo qe je dhe pike. S`ke pse e urren veten, per gjera koti.
Mundohu , te besh gjera qe ja del mbane vete, pa kerkuar ndihmen e askujt ne menyre qe te krijosh siguri dhe besim ne vetevete.
Shkurt mos e lodh veten me pyetje te kota, dhe bej gjera qe te pelqejne.

----------


## Ermelita

> I lexova me kujdes te gjitha , postimet dhe do te mundohem te te ndihmoj me nje keshille te vogel.
> E para ti nuk ke arsye te urresh veten tende? Perse do te urresh C`fare ke ti ndryshe nga te tjeret?
> Perse te tjeret qenkan me te mire se ty?C`kane ata me shume se ty?
> Mendoj keto jane shenja depresioni qe ne disa raste, disa persona e kane me te
> shprehur dhe ka mjekime te vecanta.
> Qe te dalesh nga kjo gjendje ,duhet te jesh me se sigurte ne vetvete.
> Si?
> Bej gera qe te pelqejne , si piktura ,shoqerohu me persona qe te vleresojne dhe te respektojne, dhe mund tja perseritesh vetes qe je kjo qe je dhe pike. S`ke pse e urren veten, per gjera koti.
> Mundohu , te besh gjera qe ja del mbane vete, pa kerkuar ndihmen e askujt ne menyre qe te krijosh siguri dhe besim ne vetevete.
> Shkurt mos e lodh veten me pyetje te kota, dhe bej gjera qe te pelqejne.


Flmnd shume niktironci,keshillat e tua jane me te vertete te dosishme per te dale nga ajo gjendje ata te cilet i perkasin asaj,une kam thene ne fillim se tema nuk lidhet me jeten time personale por me persitshmerine ne pergjithesi,sidoqofte,flmnd.

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

per mendimin tim njeriu nqs ska besim ne vetvete ka mbaruar fare.

----------


## k e n o

> per mendimin tim njeriu nqs ska besim ne vetvete ka mbaruar fare.


tamom lale kjo o komplet e sakte se njeriu po nuk pati vet besim ka maru si rob ne c
do aspekte te jetes

----------

